# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Purple Tang

## kelstorm

Hi, may i know anybody out there seen a purple tang for sale lately.. (in singapore).. pls let me know..

----------


## Spiff

i bought mine from pac marine for $40 2 or 3 months back..............
http://www.geocities.com/spiffival/p...?1010506068450

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Spiff: Are purple tangs a lot harder to keep compared to yellow? More susceptible to itch or not har?

ps: Your tank also quite chio manz... =) The frog spawn and the Xenia are like humongous [:0] but the colors of the corals and the turtle grass a bit faded? 
Can I still visit your tank? Heehee [ :Grin: ]

----------


## maxz

Hi,
Last month i saw purple tangs at Keong siong or
chinatown.Maybe u check it out.The price is about $40-45 .
Anyway do anyone know where to buy cheaper and big coral?

----------


## kelstorm

IcecruncherZ, Spiff and Maxz,
Thanks.. i saw purple tangs at sealife.. and it seems that new shipment is coming in next week.. but gonna cost ard $50-65.. a bit ex.. anybody know where to get it cheaper?

Spiff, wow.. i love your purple tang.. wanna sell me?? hahaha.. [ :Grin: ] hmmm.. your hard coral, frog coral is blooming leh.. very nice leh.. how big is your tank???

Maxz, to get good quality corals, try going to reefworld.. they have good quality corals.. think they bring in more corals than fishes.. price wise is pretty reasonable.. they are blooming in the tank.. try to go down on early sat to get the best stock.. 

IcecruncherZ, if u managed to keep a yellow tang, there is no reason why u cannot keep purple tang in the tank.. very nice right?? [ :Grin: ] my favourite.. [ :Grin: ] i love tangs and dwarf angels esp flame and lemon peel.. btw, unless u have a big tank, it is not advisable to keep more than 2 tangs of similar shape or colour. However, i have managed to keep a yellow and purple tang together in my former 3x2x2 tank.. initially, they fight but after a while, they are quite ok with one another.. if possible, try to intro both of them together.. hahaha.. and keep your fingers crossed..[ :Grin: ] me thinking of keeping both of them again.. sigh.. but my tank is getting a bit too crowded already.. think i better not push it.. [ :Grin: ] 

Let me know if u find nice ones at reasonable prices.. Sealife's price of $50-65 is a bit steep for a poor student like me.. think my fiancee will scream at me too if i buy it.. not to mention that my pocket will have a big hole..
[ :Grin: ] 
kelvin

----------


## Spiff

wah so ex!!!u go pac n ask ask lor :Evil:  
so ex sial.kao sorry not for sale....i would if i could but i cant get it out!!hahah 
my tank is only 3 x 1.5 x 1.5
planin to upgrade to a 5footer once i m out of secondary skoo
ice yea lor i find both tangs okay.... :Razz:

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Kelstorm -- You're a student and you have a Fiancee? [:0] 
I agree that the yellow and purple tangs have to be introduced at the same time... the other time i added the poor purple in, my yellow tang whacked it dead in 5 mins... [ :Knockout: ] 
Yupz I love tangs and dwarfs too, but my primary interest is still butterflies, but I'm sure we all know why we cant keep 'em... not reef friendly, itch susceptible... etc
On the topic of Dwarf angels, have any of you seen any rare drawfs available? Like the pastel pygmy or the easter island one? I'm thinking of rearing some rarer species [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Icecruncherz,
So sorry to hear abt the demise of your purple tang..sigh.. life sucks when u have a cheaper fish killing your more expensive fish.. hahaha..[ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] 
Yes, me an old student at 26, studying in SIM and yes again, i have a fiancee (planning to register at end of the year)...just being curious, how old u thought i was....[ :Grin: ].. speaking of dwarfs, the last time i saw dwarfs was on LOTR - Fellowship of the rings.. hahaha..[ :Grin: ] they are very rare.. hahaha..
oops, u mean dwarf angels.. oic.. sorry.. hahahaha.. rare dwarf angels.. hmm.. define rare.. as in the frequency they comes in or rare as in rarely seen.. tell me the types lor..i see whether i see any lately..? Got any pics?.. me only loves flame, lemon peel(fish with eye shadows as what my fiancee calls it.. hahaha), bi-color, yellow and coral beauty.... i once kept 3 healthy bi-color together at the same time, in the same tank..
to me.. to get a nice healthy and big flame and lemon peel and yellow dwarf angels are considered as rare!!!...[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 
yes, butterfly fish are very nice.. i like long-nose butterfly but sigh.. nice to look.. not nice to keep.. specialised feeding habits.. [ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] 

Spiff,
if u want to sell it.. it can be arranged.. hahaha.. all u have to do is to remove the rocks lor.. me very interested leh..  :Razz:   :Razz:  .. ok lah.. me going to ask from Pac.. u get from Ming or ah pek?? abt $40.. u mentioned?? sigh.. when u set up your 5fter.. let me know. can go to the farm together...[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] .. so envy.. setting up a 5fter so soon.. me have to wait till i get the new flat.. [ :Embarassed: ] [ :Embarassed: ] but the consolation is that my fiancee agrees to let me keep it leh.. me planning to set up a 6x2.5x3 (LxBxH).. hehehe.. 
Kelvin

----------


## maxz

hi,
I went today 10/01/02 to chinatown around afternoon time and there is one purple tang avaliable.I guess it still healthy as i was told tat the tang been here since last month.
I suppose it should be alright..seem it swim happy ard the 
tank..Hope u can go and take a look..Anyway tmmorrow 
i be going there again as the new live stocks will arrive tomorrow...Just go and see see look look..
Regards

----------


## kelstorm

U are making me excited, Maxz... btw, is the chinatown shop on the second level? how big is it? how much is it? can enquire for me tomolo? thanks for the tip..if the price is reasonable, me probably go down on sat after class..u making me very gian already... thanks mate.. 
btw, u mentioned that new 'goodies' coming in tomolo?? what goodies r u planning to get??? wanna meet up?? me finish class at ard 4++pm tomolo.. can't stay for long. coz got to prepare for tutorial on sat.. sms me can? 96520875.. thanks..

----------


## sunfish

Hi maxz,
cannot be lah, last Sunday I was there but I never see it leh, or did the purple tang went out for tea break[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] anyway, if it was really there then it should be in my tank by now
[ :Grin: ] 
Hi kelstorm, wong loy kee(the aquarium) is only slightly bigger then Keong Seong...only 1/3 of the shop space for marine, the rest are freshwater+equipment. I normally go there to look for ranchus[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

sunfish,
if u are interested in purple tang, then sealife is coming in a new batch next wednesday.. but a bit ex.. anyway, me most prob meeting up with maxz tomolo to go to KS.. perhaps to wong loy kee as well..
wanna come along? sms me at 96520875 if u are interested.. going there ard 5+.. 
kelvin

----------


## IcecruncherZ

I find the lifestock at the Chinatown Shop quite [ :Knockout: ]Not very healthy looking
Btw why is every wanting to keep a purple tank?
And Kelstrom... you are SO corny [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

well.. i take that as a compliment.. [ :Grin: ] so.. how old u think i was??hehehe

----------


## IcecruncherZ

In case the purple guy at chinatown wasnt palatable... here's where you can find some small-medium sized guys...
I saw 3 at Marine Life on Friday, so maybe you could check it out...
Think they have a red sea shipment, cos I saw Mesoleucos, Red Sea Four Line Wrasse (WOW!) etc...

----------


## Spiff

er purple tangs r from red sea wan.......
ice huh??my turtle grass n corals faded???which coral???[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Ice, where is marine life? how much is it???[ :Grin: ] i only visit a few lfs..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Spiff &amp;gt; Maybe it's my f*** monitor lahz, but not as green as I thought it looked in some of the tank pics at the other forum As for corals, I think it's the original colour of the corals lahz... Hard to find richly coloured corals... most I see are very muddy... Btw Spiff are you using a chiller? If not can still maintain such healthy corals ah? Hrm...

Kelstorm &amp;gt; Marine life is at Hong Leong Shopping Centre... dont ask me how to get there... I'm a road idiot...

----------


## kelstorm

Thanks for the direction, Ice. 

Dear Ice, maxz, spiff, sunfish,
I am thinking of getting to know more ppl in marine aquaria keeping so that when we go farms, we can chio them along.. what u think of the idea?

Kelvin

----------


## maxz

Hi kelstorm,
I fully support the ideas..and we can get cheaper
stuff if we go together..Hopefuuly we can get more ppls
to join and prepharp set up a s'pore marine club..

Regard :Razz:

----------


## Spiff

must find ppl wif cars to drive!!!
hahahahah

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Yah I agree manz... the reason why I havent been to Pac and Reef is cos my mom REFUSES to fetch me there... how to go there alone on public transport... so loser~

Ehz Kelstorm you oldest right... should know how to drive rite? Got car? No car come my house lahz... then I let you use my Mom's car to car pool all of us there! Kekeke

----------


## kelstorm

Ice,
wah... yes.. i can drive.. but where u stay and what car is that? sad to say that i only know the way to pacific and reefworld.. lim chu kang. .i dun know the way leh.. paisay..
thanks for offering, 
btw, how old are u, ice?

----------


## Spiff

eh if u all goin let me know man
ice when i go i usually go wif some other guys together...i most of the time walk there wif hon....will call u if we r goin again...
yea i know damn borin walkin there alone

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Thanx Spiff =)

Erm... I'm 19 a very POOR NSF...

I'm supposed to learn driving but got a lot some problems... 
1. My eyes too sensitive to light... will tear like siao when bright 
2. Just joined Singapore Youth Choir practices 3 times a week at night... how to learn driving... 

*groan*

----------


## kelstorm

spiff,
walk there?? to which place?? where u stay?? say, u interested in the 26 outing?

For those who are interested in the outing.. pls confirm..
Kelvin

----------


## Spiff

kel me stay in bedok south...walk to reef world n pac loz
take a bus...stop opposite smcc...walk along the drain 10-15 mins reach liao.

----------


## kelstorm

so spiff.. u interested to meet us for the outing on 26? ask hon along..

----------


## kelstorm

Sunfish,
Today i saw the purple tang in both the KS and Wong Loy Kee. while the one in WLK is more ex ($60) it is a much healthy piece when compared with that in KS... so.. ur call.. however, it is very small.. max i give u is 5-6cm across.. so..adding it to your tank? if not, when we go to the farm.. i can look ard for u.. 
Kelvin

----------

